
VC-Backed Co. Pushes Envelope With Postmarked Email Service - tortilla
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/11/24/vc-backed-company-pushes-envelope-with-postmarked-email-service/
======
dnsworks
If this is the company I think it is, then, wow. I interviewed with a company
named "goodmail" in like 2001 or 2002. They had built a pretty pointless
little email device aimed at "the market that wants to email but doesn't want
to buy a computer" .. Not quite sure that market ever existed, but it seemed
weak enough that I took a pass. If it's the same company, then my hats off
them for sticking it out and evolving!

